

NookTouch Rooting - mikecane
http://nookdevs.com/NookTouch_Rooting

======
mikecane
Hey, if anyone does that, do a post (put link below, and I will post and link
to it) or post a YouTube video (I will post and embed)! Everyone is very
curious about what it can do. And if you can, try running the Kindle for
Android program too. Thanks!

